# Cyclocross Saddles



## pivo (Sep 9, 2011)

What are people using for both racing and general commuting?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*personally*

nothing with lightweight rails


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

raced/trained with Fizik Alliante w/braided carbon rails but am currently using a Fizik Kurve Bull.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> nothing with lightweight rails


Yup, CroMo fo sho.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I use Selle Italia SLK in all my bikes, and a Brooks Conquest on the commuter.

the SLK is great, nice flat area to sit on and an open cutout that acts a bit as suspension, it is not the lightest, oscilates between 200 -220 grms.

The Brooks is heavy but great to ride on standard trousers with no padding.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

WTB silverado on my CX and SS mtb.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Pretty much whatever. Neither kind of riding has me on the bike long enough to care very much. I think both are actually Bontrager OEM saddles right now, which is a funny coincidence. Too wide a saddle would be a problem for me.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

Same exact saddle as my road bike (since I use the cx bike as a roadie in the winter)

Bontrager Affinity RL (middle size)


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

Using the Charge Spoon currently and will be grabbing either a Charge Knife or another Spoon for the commuter. Love that saddle and can't be beat at $26.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Selle San Marco Concor Light, because the color scheme matches. Right now I'm using the CX bike as a rainy day rig. I'll probably race with a classic Flite (ti tube).


----------



## Durt (Jul 28, 2008)

Specialized Phenom 130 with CroMo rails. Love it. Best saddle I've had. Most folks are shocked at how hard it feels to the touch. I was too until I rode it.


----------



## daethon (Sep 1, 2011)

Using a Fizik Tundra2 and loving it!

Use it for everything from racing to 40+ mile rides.


----------



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

The saddle moved from my mountain bike. As narrow as possible to fit between the legs on steep descents. Fizik Arione fits perfectly. Coincidentally it also fits for longer road rides.


----------



## moralleper (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a 143 Phenom with Ti rails on all my bikes. For Cross I have the newer phenom without the wings.


----------



## clbike (Jun 24, 2011)

I have been using a fizik gobi saddle for a while now. This came off one of my mountain bikes. I like it because it is a little longer than many traditional road saddles giving be room to move around a bit. Also I'm sure it will stand up to the abuse of remounts and the punishment of trail riding.


----------



## pplucena (Apr 24, 2012)

Selle SMP to avoid hurt my ...


----------



## kerley (Jan 18, 2006)

Selle Italia SLR. Been using for over a year although previous lightweight (and low budget) saddle didn't take kindly to my clumsy remounts...


----------



## JPHcross (Aug 15, 2006)

Fizik Tundra. Experimented with the Gobi and the Arione but kept coming back to the Tundra.


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

Fizik pave becasue it came with bike but I have a Gobi from a mtn bike i sold in the parts bin, might try that so far so good with the pave, kind of a neutral feeling saddle (if that makes sense)


----------

